# Terrified...



## Kittykitty (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello. I am 20 years old, female, and I think I've had IBS for around 5 months or more now. At least the doctor told me she thinks it is IBS, and I think it seems to be, but I thought I'd say what I'm experiencing and if you guys think it is.

So I've suffered with severe social anxiety and depression most of my life. A few months back I went to see a psychiatrist because no anti depressants were working for me. I thought she could help me. Well I was extremely wrong. She put me on all sorts of anti depressants which messed me up extremely bad. She also made me go cold turkey off Cymbalta which is a very very difficult drug to come off of. I could barely barely breathe for weeks, I was literally gasping for air and terrified for my life. My stomach was churning and in extreme pain and nausea for weeks. This is near when I think I had my first IBS attack and developed IBS. I felt a great urgency in my bowels, so I went to the toilet. I felt what I can only describe as extremely painful burning sensation in my bowels that went all the way up to my chest and felt like it spreads through my whole body it is so painful. This happens as my bowels seem to completely empty themselves. The extreme pain comes and goes in waves, with small relief between the movements. Eventually the pain subsides and my bowel movements stopped. Also, the thing is it wasn't dierhea, it's mostly normally formed stools, but a lot of them. I also sometimes throw up after having the attack, and one time my vision even went white and my ears rang(could this be from the pain?)

After that first IBS attack I was literally terrified, I had no idea what was happening to me. I found out from the doctor that it is apparently IBS. Since then I started taking Align, and it's seemd to help me a ton. I've only had 3 IBS attacks since I've been on Align. But I had one today andit scared me so badly, I just felt like writing my experience and if it sounds like a normal IBS attack. I've been adjusting my anti depressant dosage lately because I've been extremely depressed/anxious, so I'm wondering if this could have triggered my attack today.

I'm so terrified that I'll have to live with this for the rest of my life, as well as my mental illnesses. I'm just so overwhelmed and scared.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry nobody was able to get to you sooner. Also sorry for all the suffering you are going though 

I am 20 also (male though ) i can relate to how hard it is to live with mental illness and IBS.



Kittykitty said:


> A few months back I went to see a psychiatrist because no anti depressants were working for me. She put me on all sorts of anti depressants which messed me up extremely bad. She also made me go cold turkey off Cymbalta which is a very very difficult drug to come off of. I could barely barely breathe for weeks, I was literally gasping for air and terrified for my life. My stomach was churning and in extreme pain and nausea for weeks. This is near when I think I had my first IBS attack and developed IBS. I felt a great urgency in my bowels, so I went to the toilet. I felt what I can only describe as extremely painful burning sensation in my bowels that went all the way up to my chest and felt like it spreads through my whole body it is so painful. This happens as my bowels seem to completely empty themselves. The extreme pain comes and goes in waves, with small relief between the movements. Eventually the pain subsides and my bowel movements stopped. Also, the thing is it wasn't dierhea, it's mostly normally formed stools, but a lot of them. I also sometimes throw up after having the attack, and one time my vision even went white and my ears rang(could this be from the pain?)
> 
> After that first IBS attack I was literally terrified, I had no idea what was happening to me. I found out from the doctor that it is apparently IBS. Since then I started taking Align, and it's seemd to help me a ton. I've only had 3 IBS attacks since I've been on Align. But I had one today andit scared me so badly, I just felt like writing my experience and if it sounds like a normal IBS attack. I've been adjusting my anti depressant dosage lately because I've been extremely depressed/anxious, so I'm wondering if this could have triggered my attack today.


Antidepressants are often rough to take as you've seen; I can't tell if your IBS symptoms are being caused by the drugs but if this has been going on for 5 months I don't believe it to be the drugs. However, when you tweak with the dosages of your medications it can cause IBS-type symptoms; I know that when i tweak with mine I get a lot of stomach pains.

If your doctor diagnosed you with IBS... well... it's probably IBS. I suggest doing parasitic and other stool tests and blood tests (regular and one for celiac disease) if they haven't already been done. If you are questioning the diagnosis here is the criteria that has to be met (called the rome criteria):



> C1. Irritable Bowel Syndrome
> Diagnostic criterion*
> Recurrent abdominal pain or discomfort** at least 3 days/month in the last
> 3 months associated with two or more of the following:
> ...


You should try treatments to see if it will help you, in particular the FODMAP diet. Please see here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/treatment

If you want to do more testing see here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/tests



Kittykitty said:


> I'm so terrified that I'll have to live with this for the rest of my life, as well as my mental illnesses. I'm just so overwhelmed and scared.


I understand, i haven't even come to terms with this myself yet; i assume it's an ongoing process, it is very hard but don't give up!

If you need someone to talk to you can private message me or respond here


----------



## amygrace (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey I'm 20 next month. I've had ibs for 9 years now and have suffered from severe anxiety and depression aswell. I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling so overwhelmed and at a loss of what to do. I remember when I first found out that there was really nothing I could do to change the ibs situation instantly I sort of felt myself fall into a dark place, I felt so alone. I completely understand how you feel and most of us do on here I'm pretty sure so you have come to the right place. You need to first come to terms with your ibs and find out what your stomach reacts to and it's a long and slow process but you will identify all things. Try to relax, I know this might sound ridiculous but you are one of many and it just means that you are more sensitive; don't beat yourself up about it or pressure yourself , take your time and others will have to understand. It will take time to adjust and you have to expect all kinds of symptoms including ones so severe it feels like there could be something else wrong, don't panic! Break the cycle and stay positive. I won't say that the journey is easy but I'm here to reassure you that things will DEFINITELY get better and there is light at the end of the tunnel. I have been to hospital with the pain, suffered with depression, anxiety, anorexia and anemia all at the same time as living with ibs. Treat ibs like an exam step by step you'll be able to tackle it, hear your body and generally keep it under control. Stay strong and I'm here if you need :}


----------

